# bottom of a hive with a top entrance



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

I used a standard bottom board with reduced entrance and closed off the top entrance - because of the jar feeders and not wanting the new package to build comb in the feeder boxes. I will replace the bottom boards with reduced-entrance (primarily for drones?) mesh floors when I decide to open the top entrances.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What is the best way to set up a hive with a top entrance? I mean, what makes up the bottom before the first medium? Also, when you hive your package do you somehow reduce the top entrance as you would the bottom entrance?

I have screened bottom boards on mine. I have the tray in and the entrance blocked (a 3/4" board cut to fit and nailed in). I have the top entrance reduced to about 1 1/2" to 2".


----------



## honigbiene (Sep 6, 2006)

Michael, do you use an inner cover with your top entrance? If so, is the top entrance between the inner and top covers, or below them both?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, do you use an inner cover with your top entrance? If so, is the top entrance between the inner and top covers, or below them both?

Depending on what I have around I've used a lot of things for a top entrance including widening the notch on an inner cover, propping up the inner cover with shims, propping up migratory covers with shims etc.

But when I make one from scratch it looks like these:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopentrance.htm

And they do not have an inner cover. I do put a sheet of styrofoam on the lid for winter to help with condensation.


----------

